# Base Units



## tcraig (Oct 11, 2011)

How many base units does 64490, etc have?


----------



## syllingk (Oct 11, 2011)

It is not anesthesia per say and so it has wRVU's instead. That code has 5.80 for the RVU's


----------



## JERSEYSHORE (Oct 12, 2011)

*Base unit for 64490*



tcraig said:


> How many base units does 64490, etc have?



In the 2011 relative guide book, it say I.C. Indicates "individual consideration" is appropriate,  there is no anesthesia code therefore they do not list base unit.  Unfortunately for 64490 through 64495 Anesthesia is not typically required. I have submitted a claim with the unlisted anesthesia code 01999 along with operative report , anesthesia record and reason why pain mgt Doc requested administration of anesthesia and indicated reason, pt had ms, parkinson, anxiety, got pd very little


----------

